# What is the fastest growing tarantula?



## jeryst (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a T. Blondi that grew extremely fast. Now I have a Chaco Golden, and I heard they are slow growers.

Just wondering, out of curiosity what the fastest growing, large T. is.


----------



## DemonAsh (Aug 14, 2010)

My l. parahybana and n. coloratovillosus have been my fastest growers on a moderate diet. Though, I'm sure others can add more to the list.


----------



## Joshlividum567 (Aug 14, 2010)

poecilotheria species grow very fast.L.parahybana as well.They grow like weeds.


----------



## Assassin (Aug 14, 2010)

Arboreal species -> Poecilotheria
Terrestrial -> Lasiodora

I don't know if these two mentioned species are the fastest among others, but, i keep both species and they are the fastest growing T's in my collection.


----------



## Assassin (Aug 14, 2010)

Joshlividum567 said:


> poecilotheria species grow very fast.L.parahybana as well.They grow like weeds.


darn it!  you type slightly faster then i do


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 14, 2010)

Heterothele females can reach sexual maturity in give or take 12 months. they're all small species to begin with, but they mature quite quickly. there are other species, genre, that grow very quickly. and a lot of factors affect how quickly any animal grows. if you search the forums here you'll get a good idea of growth rates and things that might directly affect them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## neubii18 (Aug 15, 2010)

OBTs grow frieken fast.i know they don't get to big,but mine went from a 1/2" to 2 inches in like 4 months!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 15, 2010)

Pokies are very fast growing even as tiny slings. Lasiodora start off a bit small and slow upto the 1" mark then take off like crazy!


----------



## brian abrams (Aug 16, 2010)

*My fastest growers*

N Chromatus & A Geniculata


----------



## Julia (Aug 17, 2010)

Assassin said:


> Arboreal species -> Poecilotheria
> Terrestrial -> Lasiodora
> 
> I don't know if these two mentioned species are the fastest among others, but, i keep both species and they are the fastest growing T's in my collection.


This, in my experience also.


----------

